# Night Ride



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't ride in the dark much and when folks mention it,I think of all the scenic beauty I would miss by not having light to see it. But then fall rolls around and hunting season starts. I get up early, saddle and ride for hour or so in the dark so I can be where I hope to see elk or deer at sunrise. Then evening rolls around and we stay late on the mountain, again hoping to see animals moving at sunset. And then I ride in the dark for another hour heading back to camp.

I've gotta admit that a few of these rides, I felt like I was on Mr Toads Wild adventure ride at Disneyland. Sparks off the horses shoes being about the only illumination. branches scratching my face and arms, the fear of the low hanging log, that I know I have to duck under but I can't see until it's 2-3 foot in front of my face. Horses rushing the trail in hurry to get back to camp and get their dinner.

But there is a certain quality to a night ride that can't be matched during daylight hours/ 
Enjoy.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I went for an unplanned night ride the other day. it was sunset and I thought "I still got time.". But man was that sun ready to say good morning to other countries. So it ended up as a brief but lovely night ride. I was tempted to try the jump I had set up but thank heavens my fraction of a concise stopped me. It was a nice ride though. Gotta love the night air.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I took a sunset ride with a friend once, and it ended up being a long night ride because we got lost! I prefer to be able to see when I ride!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never ridden at night (yet!), but do enjoy hiking when there's a good moon. It does give enough light to see the scenery. And for those times when your evening trip goes a bit longer than you'd planned, and there isn't a moon, a dog with a white tail tip - like the one on the right - comes in handy. The brindle one is pretty much invisible, though


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Painted Horse, in our case there wasn't much scenery we were missing. We rode out from my friend's house, just on gravel roads in her neighborhood (very rural). There ARE views, but they're views we see all the time in daylight anyway. I agree that I wouldn't want to miss new views by riding at night.  And yes, her horse is shod (mine is bare) and seeing the sparks from his shoes when we trotted on the gravel road was cool. 

WildAtHeart and Corazon Lock, at least ours was a planned daylight-into-dark ride. Can't imagine what it would be like to end up on a night ride unplanned (and unprepared!).

Jamesqf, we were lucky enough to have a dog along with a bit of white, and she did stand out against the roads and was rather helpful at times. Moonlight would have been good--we were riding with just the stars for light, so it was quite dark.


----------



## Darb (Feb 5, 2015)

Me & pals take 2-3 a year on full moons usually. Nothing like racking down gravel road or trail in the moon light!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

My grandmother spoke fondly of her frequent night rides. Her favorite was when it was moonlit.

I have ridden a few times on donkeys at night only because it was a very long ride LOL It was fun.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Nothing quite like being on the mountain top when the sun comes up. Usually requires a ride in the pre dawn darkness.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that sounds nice I can not wait for the snow to go


----------

